# Fishfinder battery for Kayak



## HandyAl (May 23, 2009)

I just got a Hummingbird PiranhaMax 170 FF. I trying to figure out what size battery to get. The smaller, the better. Specs it draws 75 mA with the light off and 160 mA with light on.

What size and kind of battery are you using?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I use a 12V 7amp hour battery similar to this one: http://www.batterystuff.com/batteries/upc-telecom/PS1270.html

I was in a hurry so I got mine at Radio Shack the day before a trip to Florida for around $30.00. It will run my depth finder longer than I can sit in my kayak. Make sure you use a low output charger or you will cook the battery.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Go to Gander and get the 12v (Most come with Chargers) deer feeder batteries.

To be honest they would probably sell more if they put them where you could actually find the stinking things......lol

Pick up lexal from Ace hardware or the Gahanna (SP?) Hardware store.
Pick up the connectors from Radio shack
Pick up the dry box from WalMart
Plugs from Lowes or Home Depot

Your set.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You can buy a 12v battery and charger from Cabelas for $20 or they have them at Gander Mtn. They are hard to find...stumbled across them the other day after shopping there for many years. I would buy the Humingbird Kayak transducer kit from Capt Dicks http://www.captdick.net/NEW%20PRODUCTS.htm
Do not use the "marine grease" that comes with it. Use Lexel. If you dont want to but the kit you can pick up a $2 pool noodle from Walmart, cut out the shape of your transducer and glue the noodle to the bottom of your kayak. Pour some Lexel in the bottom and put your transducer in. Let it cure for several days before taking it out. Depending on your set up...I found a plug set up at West Marine for like 10 bucks and its 99.9% waterproof. I have the kayak kit and it works perfectly. Any questions about it pm me or shoot me an email.


----------

